# RedBox to offer Blu Rays



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

CENTURY CITY, Calif. - Redbox president Mitch Lowe said the kiosk company would likely bow Blu-ray Disc rentals at $1.50 a night, a premium over the chain's traditional $1-a-night DVD rental.

Blu-rays will start appearing in Redbox kiosks within the next few months, he said.

Lowe made the announcement during a keynote speech at the Entertainment Supply Chain Academy Edge conference June 3.

The news comes just over a month after Redbox inked deals with both Universal Studios Home Entertainment and 20th Century Fox Home Entertainment, which will put new releases from those studios in Redbox kiosks 28 days after street date. Those deals, as well as one with Warner Home Video, also include Blu-ray.

STORY HERE


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Game changer..... I'll definitely use this service.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sure, I'll use it, but they've been promising for literally years at this point. When it comes, I'll definitely take advantage.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Not saying I'll never use it but the selection will probably be too small to make me happy.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Started rolling out Yesterday


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I haven't gone out to rent/return a movie since long before VHS tapes were tossed in the dumpster out back. The idea of 'renting' flicks is a long outmoded anachronism. If it's not available on premium movie channels, VOD or via dl, it just ain't gonna happen at my house, BluRay Disk or not. :nono2:

That is, unless CoinStar installs a Redbox, a popcorn maker and a coke machine in my driveway! :sure:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah they say the rollout's started... let's see when it actually comes to town. Somewhat bitter at this point as I've been waiting 18 months.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Nothing yet at my local Redbox -- still on the lookout though.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

At CES someone demo'd a Redbox type dispenser that was also a dvd and br burner, so in effect it would always have (or create) all available inventory. Maybe the discs would even "expire' so no returns necessary. Sounds cool.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

In Bay Area we use it - taking BR disks at least last month or couple.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just got two blu ray movies from the redbox down the street. This is the first time I've seen them. There was no blu ray about a week ago.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Progress is came to Oklahoma.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Checked today - none in Wylie, TX yet.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

I went to RedBox for the first time & they had Blu Rays, only 3 of 'em, Book of Eli, From Paris With Love & another title that escapes me. I attempted to rent 1 of 'em, then it said, wait for disc. It never came, finally got a prompt that there was a problem, sorry for any inconvenience & your card will not be charged. On my online banking I see a charge pending for the amount it quoted me, hopefully it'll drop off in time without having ever gone through. I'm in Denton County.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just picked up 4 at a Redbox in Columbus, Ga. Usually the last place to get anything!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Our Lucky's Redboxes have a LOT of BR disks - a couple of pages.


----------



## dalejamin (May 19, 2010)

Haven't seen any yet in Nashville, but I'll keep a lookout. I love RedBox & Blockbuster Express. I can usually find a coupon or two for free rentals with Blockbuster, but if RedBox had Blu-Ray, there's no boubt which I'll be using more


----------



## Sdale (Sep 16, 2010)

Goodbye Blockbuster!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sdale said:


> Goodbye Blockbuster!!!


Not yet - Safeway recently got similar to Redbox a BBExpress $1 rent boxes.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, a BBExpress recently went in at a local convenience store here.

I keep checking the Redboxes in my area for Blu-ray, no luck yet. When it happens I may seriously think about dropping the satellite movie channels and using Redbox and Netflix.


----------

